# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kam shumë djersë

## tirons

se di a ka nai specialist per kete fushe ketu vetem se doja te thoja qe jam tip qe djersij shume, i kam vazhdimisht duart qull po ashtu edhe kembet ndersa ne pjese te tjera skam problem. tani ne dimer duart me rrine edhe shume te ftohta... faleminderit

----------


## MisCongeniality

Tironci, jemi tipa te sinqerte ne vllai....prandaj na rrine duart dhe kembet ftohte  :buzeqeshje:   J/K!

Ok, per keto simptoma qe thua ti ka disa aresye:

*I) Ne ca njerez, qarkullimi i gjakut ne duar dhe kembe eshte me i paket se ne organe te tjera.*  Dhe nje nga shkaqet per kete ne keto njerez eshte vasoconstriction (ngushtim) i arterieve ne keto vende.

Pse ndihen duart dhe kembet ftohte? 
Sepse vershimi i gjakut eshte ai qe i jep nxehtesi trupit dhe nese eshte me pakice ne keto vende, atehere temperatura do jete me e ulet se normale.

Pse djersisin kembet dhe duart? Ca njerez vetvetiu djersisin me shume ne keto vende sepse gjendrat e djerses aty i kane hyperaktive. 
Por gjithashtu djersitja e madhe ka te beje me sympathetic/parasympathetic system (sistemi simpatik=kur je alert; dhe sistemi parasimpatik= kur je i relaxuar).
Ne rastin tone, kur arteriet jane te ngushtuara ne duar e kembe, duart dhe kembet kujtojne se eshte rast rreziku dhe dergojne sinjal alarmi(dmth, vene ne veprim sistemin simpatik). 
Dhe cfare ndodh ne duar e kembe ne kete rast? Trupi do reagoje ne ate menyre qe ti largohet rrezikut (psh kur ke nje ari pylli perpara, ti do tmerrohesh dhe zbehesh se sistemi simpatik i ngushton arteriet e lekures, duke e ulur sasine e gjakut qe shkon aty dhe e dergon ne ato organe qe jane kryesore si zemra, muskujt...qe te ikesh me vrap etj. etj.  Dhe plus qe djersit!

*II) Disa njerez kane sensore me te ndjeshem te temperatures ne duar e kembe.*  Si rezultat, ndryshimi me i vogel ne temperature do coje ne ftohjen e tyre.

*Raynaud's Phenomenon*= Fenomeni i Raynaudit. 
Kjo eshte nje semundje ne te cilen arteriet e gishtave te duarve (shume rralle dhe e kembeve) kane vasospasm (dmth. kontraktohen vazhdimisht) dhe si rrjedhim sasia e gjakut ne duar (e kembe) eshte e ulet. Por kjo ndodh nga i ftohti. Si rrjedhim gishtat behen te zbehte, te bardhe dhe pastaj blu. Por sapo futesh ne ambjent te ngrohte, arteriet zgjerohen, mbushen me gjak dhe gishtat te behen te kuq, dhe fryhen.

Tani s'e di nese ke kete te fundit sepse s'kishe dhene shume detaje por kaq di une.

Gjithe te mirat dhe vish corape pambuku  :buzeqeshje: 
Miss Congeniality

----------


## angeldust

MissCongeniality, jo per gje po desha vetem te te them se kaq bukur i qendis keto shpjegimet sa s'di c'te te them!  :buzeqeshje:  Kete simester i bera dhe une keto qe the ketu.

----------


## benseven11

me cfare lexova kjo quhet nga doktoret hyperhidrosis
dhe shkaku lidhet jo vetem nga ndryshimet e temperatures
dhe qarkullimi i gjakut
po edhe nga probleme shendeti si gjendrat tiroide qe ndodhen
ne gushe.funksioni kryesor i gjendrave tiroide eshte
normalizimi i metabolizmit duke ruajtur temperaturen
brenda trupit ne nivelet normale 34-35 grade
dmth jane si nje lloj termostati rregullojne temperaturen
kur gjendrat tirode kane aktivitet me te larte se sa duhet
atehere kjo nuk eshte normale gjendra tiroide per te regullu temperaturen leshon jod quhet edhe si hipertiroizem.Kjo behet shkak per crregullime te temperatures ne extreme kembe dhe duar si dhe djersitje jonormale.Per
keto raste doktori jep recete ilac me kokrra tableta me permbajtje jodi per
te ulur aktivitetin e tiroideve
mund te kete shkaqe nervore
si dhe ndodh te njerezit qe kane probleme mbipeshe dmth jane shume te shendoshe.Edhe keto mund te kene probleme tiroidesh po ne kete rast aktiviteti i gjendrave eshte i ulet dhe ky aktivitet i ulet i tiroideve eshte shkak per dhjamosjen dhe djersitjen. dhe keto marrin ilace per hipotiroizem

 Nje analize gjaku dhe urine e jep me precizion situaten
Nga doktori behet operacion dhe djersitja nuk shfaqet me
Ne shume raste kjo djersitje eshte me natyre gjenetike
dmth e trasheguar nga prinder
mund te kurohet edhe me suplemente ushqimore te vecanteper kete pune qe shiten pa recete si dhe me nje kategori ushqimesh qe eshte i mire per keto raste.ka njerez te specializuar (Nutritionists)qe mund te japin keshilla cfare ushqimesh te bejne mire te minimizosh djersitjen si dhe produkte homeopathike(natyrale me baze bimesh herbs per kete qellim

----------


## tirons

pike se pari shume faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja, se kisha menduar se do kisha pasur kaq shum brenda nje dite. Nga sa lexova nga pergjigjet e juaja rasti im mduket varianti i pare qe jep MisCongeniality, dmth ai qe flet per ngushtimin e eneve te gjakut ne keto pjese. Tani mir qe problemin e gjetem se ku qeka po si tja bojm me e zgjidh??? Edhe dicka tjeter kam vene re qe edhe pse i kam duart normal fare sapo marr naigjo ne dore ose me shko menja me mbulohen nga djerset pernjehere. ciao a tutti!!!

----------


## benseven11

te duhet nje konsultim me mjekun meqenese kjo 
djersitje nuk eshte normale.Mund te kete kremra
qe e zvogelojne djersitjen,nuk besoj qe ta heqin komplet

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> *Mund te kete kremra
> qe e zvogelojne djersitjen,nuk besoj qe ta heqin komplet*


Djersitja eshte pozitive per trupin sepse eleminon papastertite apo dhe freskon lekuren etj. etj. Prandaj nuk duhet qe te eleminohet komplet. (per mendimin tim)

Ilace per tironsin? Hmmm, une per vete s'besoj shume tek doktoret dhe do shkoja vetem nese problemi qe kam me pengon ne jeten e perditeshme e pasi te kisha provuar gjera me te thjeshta.
Psh, do vishja vec corape pambuku sepse thithin djersen. Do t'i nderroja shpesh. Nuk do mbaja te njejtat kepuce veshur me ore te tepruara (nese mund ta eleminoja). Do t'i ajrosja kembet dhe do t'i laja shpesh sepse nga djersa fillon e te rriten bakterie/myk. E do perdorja puder bebi perpara se te vishja corapet.

Tani, nese eshte shume problematike, do te te pyesja nese djersa ne kembe mban ere apo jo. Nese po, atehere ke infeksion nga bakterie/myk dhe prandaj duhet te mjekosh dhe kete.

*Kura nese djersa mban ere:* 
1) Perdor sapun qe ka chlorhexidine. 
2) Eshte nje krem qe quhet Aluminum Chlorhydroxy Complex dhe duhet ta perdoresh pas dushit.

*Kura nese ke vec djerse/pa ere:* 
1) Para se te biesh ne gjume lyeji vendet ku ke djerse me Aluminum Chloride(AlCl3) i cili eshte i perzier ne ethyl alcohol absolut. Dhe mundesisht t'i mbeshtjellesh me cellafan duart dhe kembet. Dhe ne mengjes, shpelaji.

S'e di nese do recete nga mjeku per keto, po pyet njehere. Nuk e di nese ka ilace me te reja....por gjithmone, pyet 100 vete e bej si di vete  :buzeqeshje: 

Miss Congeniality
p.s. thnx angeldust, por s'bera ndonje gje kushedi se cfare. Shko lexoje pak repliken time tek postimi yt mbi ate kufomen e zbuluar ne korce dhe me kthe pergjigje...por jam 100% e sigurt se ke qene ti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## benseven11

jam dakord miss Congeniality.Po nuk duhet harruar
qe djersitja eshte jonormale dhe tregon per nje problem
shendeti dmth kjo djersitje e madhe shkaktohet nga 
tiroidet psh.Nqs shkaku (ne kete rast tiroidet) nuk trajtohet
nga doktori nuk eshte mire pasi sa me shume kalon koha aq me shume probleme te tjera shendeti dalin qe do kerkojne
me shume kohe per tu kuruar krahasuar me rastin kur
kerkohet ndihme nga doktori qe ne rastin me te pare kur djersitja eshte e madhe.Shkurt muhabeti,ai zotnia sa me shpejt te
kerkoje kontroll te mjeku

----------


## MisCongeniality

BenSeven11 (thank heaven for 7/11  :buzeqeshje:  )

ok, ok, ke te drejte kur thua qe djersitja eshte anormale...kete s'e mohoj dhe une s'jam specialiste dhe ndoshta e kam gabim por....ne mjekesi, ka me mijra semundje simptomat e te cilave mund te "overlap" njera tjetren dhe prandaj mjeku duhet te ruaje sensin e aresyetimit dhe te "common sense" qe te mos gaboje ne diagnoze. 
Dmth. duhet ta shikoje problemin nga larg qe te marre "the entire picture" dhe ne fillim duhet t'i shkoje mendja tek aresyet kryesore te nje semundjeje. Nese ato nuk plotesohen, atehere mund te mendosh per shkaqe te tjera.

Pse i thashe keto? Sepse qe tiransi te vuaje nga hyperthyroidism (hipertiroidja), ai duhet te kete simptoma te tjera me karakteristike per kete semundje sesa djersitja e duarve. 

E para shikohet mosha.....megjithese hyperthyroidism nuk njeh moshe, mosha kryesore me rrezik me te larte eshte 30-40 vjec. E ky besoj se eshte ne te 20tat. Keshtu qe eeeeee, hahet. Femrat jane me ne rrezik se meshkujt por prape ky mund te futet ne perqindjen e vogel te meshkujve.

Njerezit me hipertiroide zakonisht kane goiter (e kane gushen e fryre sepse gjendra teroide ka overstimulim dhe po punon me shume sesa normalisht). Ka ky goiter? Hmmm, s'e besoj se do ta kishte thene.

Tjeter? Sic e the dhe vete keta njerez prodhojne shume T3 dhe T4--->kane metabolizm shume te shpejte--->si rrjedhim keto njerez jane shume te dobet ne pergjithesi. Gjithashtu mqns e kane metabolizmin shume te shpejte, nuk e durojne dot nxehtesine dhe prandaj djersisin. Dhe nuk djersisin vec ne duar e kembe; djersisin gjithandej....gjate gjithe kohes. Kurse po ta lexosh me kujdes, tiranci tha qe tani ne dimer duart me rrine shume te ftohta....keshtu qe tip off qe s'eshte teroide. Njerezit me teroide, do vdisnin (would love) per temperatura te uleta.
Une vet s'e kam pare konkretisht, por thuhet qe ne paciente me tiroide, vetem tu afroheh (jo t'i prekesh) e ndien nxehtesine qe vjen nga trupi i tyre.

Tjeter? Kane dridhje te duarve sepse sistemi simpatik(sikur je i stresuar) eshte ne veprim. Dhe si testohet kjo? E ben pacientin t'i mbaje duart perpara dhe i vendos nje cope leter mbi dore dhe nese letra dridhet, ky eshte test pozitiv por jo diagnostik. 
Plus dhe cilesite e tjera te sistemit simpatik.....psh. jane nervoze, kane palpitacione, zemra u rreh shpejt, veshtiresi ne frymemarrje etj.

Keta paciente kane gjithashtu dicka qe quhet exopthalmus (i kane kokerdhoket e syve te nxjerre). Mjeku duhet ta shohe pacientin nga siper kokes dhe po t'i shikosh kokerdhoket, atehere eshte test pozitiv. Actually, vetem t'i shohesh keta paciente te shtijne friken se i kane syte shume te hapur dhe kane fryrje rreth syve (periorbital edema).

I ka ky te gjitha keto? Hmmm, s'e besoj sepse perndryshe s'do ishte ankuar vec per duart. Mjeku duhet ta degjoje shume pacientin sepse ai ta jep diagnozen vete.

Nejse, ne kot bejme muhabet dhe rrahim uje ne tavan....por me pelqen kur rrihen mendimet sepse mesoj me shume  :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt,
Miss Congeniality
p.s. se harrova, operacioni per hypertiroiden shume rralle behet sot sepse po ta kesh parasysh pozicionin anatomik te gjendres, ndodhet mu perpara Parathyroid glands. Dmth, imagjinoje gjendren tiroide si nje papion dhe ne kater cepat e papionit nga mbrapa ke nga 1 gjender parateroide. Eshte shume e veshtire gjate operacionit te dallosh gjendrat parateroide; keshtu qe zakonisht ikin me gjendren teroide. Atehere pacienti ka probleme me Kalciumin, Fosfatin dhe si rrjedhim formimin e kockave. Gjithashtu, po ta heqesh krejt gjendjen tiroide, kalon ne ekstremin tjeter, hypothyroidism....kur nuk prodhon tamam T3 dhe T4---->nje nga te keqijat kryesore eshte problemi mendor sepse fillon e harron shume dhe je shume i plogesht. Dhe gjate operacionit, gjithashtu mund te demtohet Recurrent Laryngeal Nerve dhe pacienti ka probleme me zerin (eshte i ngjirur...si i trashe).
Prandaj ilaci kryesor eshte PTU (propylthiouracil) ose dhe me radiation, po dhe kjo s'eshte shume e mire se kalon nga ana tjeter.

----------


## benseven11

bjutifull mis congeniality.
Mbase ai mund te kete tiroide mbase jo
por nqs djersitja shoqerohet me simptoma nervozizmi
nxehtesi,palpitacione si dhe gushe sic e ke thene te posti
si dhe djersitje te duarve kur ato janete ftohta
atehere eshte padyshim problem tiroidesh
Jam dakord qe nje pjese e vogel e rasteve i takojne moshes 
rrotull te 20 ave .Po te marrim parasysh qe tiroidet si
semundje kane jo vetem shkaqe trashegimie por edhe
ushqimi(shumica e semundjeve shkakun kryesor nga ushqimi e kane)Po te mendosh kushtet e shqiperise standartin ekonomik
eshte llogjike qe do shfaqet edhe ne mosha te reja.mbase mund te jete edhe shkak ndonje shqetesim nervor ose stres
Anyway shkrimet e tua me pelqyen shume,kompozim i bukur plot llogjike dhe artistik.E meriton nje vote.Te konsideroj mik
me respekt beni7/11

----------


## alex vilem

o lale une po i bi shkurt shko ke kirurgu bej nje operacion te vogel poshte sqetullave ( edi qe ti djersite ne vend tjeter ) dhe  diten tjeter je ne shtepi. po te jesh ketu ku jam une te jap dhe nje adresse po deshe,por ka nje mundesi te vogel qe mbas op. te djeresish diku tjeter. AKH_WIEN

----------


## krokodili_73

Ej miku im, operacion eshte kollaj, po para se te shkosh te op duhet te makes sure se ska ndonje gje tjeter. Une te keshilloj te shkosh ke gp jot, bej nje analize gjaku, sheqeri, tiroideje dhe take things e aty. Ka shume arsye per djersitjen e shtuar, puna eshte te gjesh shkakun, pasaj te mundohesh ta kurosh e jo direkt ke shkenca.
Kroksi

----------


## blertan

hi, edhe une doja te thoja se kur jam nervoze djersis shume fare (si ne vere ashtu dhe ne dimer) nen sjetulla . nuk nuk te them se djersa eshte me ere, por eshte sh. si volum. gjithashtu edhe mua me rrine duart dhe kembet akull. (mund te bej cdo gje ne jete, por te fle pa corape.....as qe behet fjale  :buzeqeshje: 

mund te me thote kush se cfare me duhet te bej per t'a parandaluar kete

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

Cdo nate  para se te flesh nje Caj te  nxehte  kamomil tju ngrohe trupin dhe  te mos keni problem per te  fjetur  edhe pa  corape..... sa  per  djersen e teper  eshte  organizmi juaj i tille, perpiqu te jesh  sa me  e qete gjate  dites ....edhe nese  nervozoheni merri  gjerat  shtruar  pa  shqetesime dhe  do  shifni  vete ndryshimin..

----------


## blertan

> Cdo nate  para se te flesh nje Caj te  nxehte  kamomil tju ngrohe trupin dhe  te mos keni problem per te  fjetur  edhe pa  corape..... sa  per  djersen e teper  eshte  organizmi juaj i tille, perpiqu te jesh  sa me  e qete gjate  dites ....edhe nese  nervozoheni merri  gjerat  shtruar  pa  shqetesime dhe  do  shifni  vete ndryshimin..



Per sa kohe te vazhdoj ta pi kete cajin e kamomilit?

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

Nuk te  ben  dem edhe  sikur ta  pish  cdo nate............( une  e kam shkru kete   pergjigje  edhe nje here tjeter  por me siguri nuk ju pelqen  ketyne  Udheheqsave...........).........lol

----------


## Luti

jam Luti i sapo regjistruar tek Forumi. jam vetem 18 vjec nga Pogradeci 
kam nje shqetesim qe dhe un nuk e di se nga me vjen.   Kam djersitje te ekstremiteteve ne duar dhe ne kembe.  jam vizituar kam bere dhe analiza dhe doktoret nuk dyshojne per gjendra teroide. e kam me te vertet bezdi tani se kam filluar te djersi pa  shkak dhe ne sqetulla.
ju lutem kush nga ju forumista mjeke mund te me jape ndonje keshille si mund  te shpetoj prej kesaj bezdie.  jam dhe futbollist frymemarjen e kam te regullt dhe lodhje sndjej apo keputje si i thone ndryshe. 
me respekt
Luti

----------


## diikush

edhe sikur mjeket me te mire te punonin per forumin shqiptar, prap mendoj se do ishte shume veshtire diagnostiokimi forumor i pacienteve  :ngerdheshje: 

Ndaj do te te sugjeroja ty dhe te tjereve; mos harroni te shkoni tek doktori, pervec hapjes se temave ketu per te mare info   :shkelje syri:

----------

